# Hi! Setting an electric fence into a block wall



## Brink7070

Hi guys,
Within the next few weeks I will become a first time dog owner. I visited my new BFF, Annie, earlier in the week, and she (along with her foster and another canine for moral support) visited my house yesterday. In spite of an abused and difficult past with human beings, we've become fast friends. Her foster is amazing. She's lived with him for about a year.
She's probably about 5... Queensland Healer mix. She's the Omega in her current situation with 2 other dogs, but she would be number one here. She'd be my only dog.
She's house trained and will use the backyard if she needs to go. And I'd like to let her have unrestricted access to the backyard. Unfortunately, she is a jumper and a nature lover. My fence, at its lowest, is about 4.5 feet, and wouldn't be a contest for Annie. If she gets the notion to run away or follow me to work, she'd be gone.

Solution: My wall is block. I can set an electrified wire fence into the mortar about 5 inches out and a few inches from the top of the wall. So when she'd jump, she'd get stung, and hopefully that would be the end of a bad habit. But, I've been looking and I don't know where to get an electric fence. It would need to be able to zap around a 200 feet perimeter to contain a 40 lb pooch.

Thanks,
- Will


----------



## Willowy

I would be very reluctant to use any kind of shock device with a dog who has suffered abuse in the past. She could become afraid of the yard and then you'd have a big problem. A physical fence extension would be better. Or just preventing her from being in the yard unsupervised.


----------



## luv mi pets

Just FYI a dog must be grounded to get a shock. Think of birds on a wire. I had a goat that would jump a fence and of course would not get zapped because she was not grounded when she touched the top wire. 

As far as finding fence zappers look on horse products websites. There are zappers that are solar powered, battery operated, and electric. 

Premier 1 supply is a good fence supply company with good products


----------



## Brink7070

Unfortunately, I have a HOA. I thought about raising my fence, but I live on a small property and my fence is shared with neighbors on both sides. Raising the fence isn't really an option. With the guidance of dog owners I know, I've come to the conclusion that an electrified wire fence set into the wall is the way to go. I share your concerns with hurting her anymore, and I've been advised not to allow her to see me installing the fence, but I'm afraid there isn't another way. Her foster may be moving to an unlivable situation for her, and two previous adopters haven't been able to contain her. Its humane because it keeps her in a very safe and loving situation.


----------



## Brink7070

Thank you!


----------



## Brink7070

She's a cactus needle magnet, but she won't be that way with me anymore! We live in Tucson, AZ... not far from Walter White... heh heh...


----------



## luv mi pets

Can you install an electric fence? Some cities have restrictions on their use within a city.


----------



## Brink7070

I won't tell if you don't. I'm pretty sure I can.


----------



## luv mi pets

I have an electric fence but that is more to keep my horses in than to keep the dogs in. I have underground fence for the big dogs.


----------



## WonderBreadDots

Have you looked into a coyote roller to keep the dog in?
http://www.coyoteroller.com/

I don't know what the HOA would say about it, but it definitely wouldn't shock and scare the dog.


----------



## doggiepop

a dog can get zapped in the air. birds on a wire have nothing to do with it. a bird can sit on a wire because they're
touching one wire.



luv mi pets said:


> Just FYI a dog must be grounded to get a shock. Think of birds on a wire.
> 
> 
> I had a goat that would jump a fence and of course would not get zapped because she was not grounded when she touched the top wire.
> 
> As far as finding fence zappers look on horse products websites. There are zappers that are solar powered, battery operated, and electric.
> 
> Premier 1 supply is a good fence supply company with good products


----------



## parus

Having grown up on a farm - electric fences keep animals from leaning on the fence or climbing the fence. They don't always keep animals from _jumping_ the fence. By the time a jumper touches it, their momentum is already carrying them over. They may or may not even get a shock, depending on whether they're grounded when they make contact. Then they're just outside the fence, and possibly freaked out from being shocked, thus more likely to dart off randomly. 

If it were my dog and I wanted to actually keep the dog, and I couldn't improve the actual fences, I just wouldn't leave it in the yard unattended.

Or you could build a dog run in the yard.


----------



## reynandgsogelio

You can also consider to use invisible Fence, cheaper and easy to install, 

Why Invisible Fences Are Good…
-Invisible fences can be used with puppies 8 weeks of age and older — so long as they know basic commands (sit, stay, come). Toy breed dogs must weigh at least 2-1/2 pounds in order to manage the weight of the correction collar.
-Typically, invisible fence systems will work in any size yard from 1/4 of an acre to more than 25 acres.


- An invisible fence can be placed practically anywhere… through hilly or rocky terrain, into wooded areas, and even underwater.
-Unlike traditional fences, invisible fences won’t prevent you and your neighbors from enjoying the surrounding landscape or water views.


----------



## doggiepop

that's a hot wire. a dog is wearing a trasmitter with a e-fence. you ever wrap blade of grass around a hot wire and hold hands or touch someone?



parus said:


> Having grown up on a farm - electric fences keep animals from leaning on the fence or climbing the fence. They don't always keep animals from _jumping_ the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> By the time a jumper touches it, their momentum is already carrying them over. They may or may not even get a shock, depending on whether they're grounded when they make contact. Then they're just outside the fence, and possibly freaked out from being shocked, thus more likely to dart off randomly.
> 
> If it were my dog and I wanted to actually keep the dog, and I couldn't improve the actual fences, I just wouldn't leave it in the yard unattended.
> 
> Or you could build a dog run in the yard.


----------



## doggiepop

who would use an e-fence with puppies 8 weeks old? how many pups know sit, stay and come at 8 weeks old?



reynandgsogelio said:


> You can also consider to use invisible Fence, cheaper and easy to install,
> 
> Why Invisible Fences Are Good…
> 
> >>>>> -Invisible fences can be used with puppies 8 weeks of age and older — so long as they know basic commands (sit, stay, come). <<<<<
> 
> Toy breed dogs must weigh at least 2-1/2 pounds in order to manage the weight of the correction collar.
> -Typically, invisible fence systems will work in any size yard from 1/4 of an acre to more than 25 acres.
> 
> 
> - An invisible fence can be placed practically anywhere… through hilly or rocky terrain, into wooded areas, and even underwater.
> -Unlike traditional fences, invisible fences won’t prevent you and your neighbors from enjoying the surrounding landscape or water views.


----------



## reynandgsogelio

I am referring to Invisible fence, and well, not many puppy @ the age of 2 months can already follow some of the basic command but for sure pups can start to learn @ that age...


----------



## doggiepop

i was referring to an invisible fence also.



reynandgsogelio said:


> >>>>>I am referring to Invisible fence,<<<<<
> 
> and well, not many puppy @ the age of 2 months can already follow some of the basic command but for sure pups can start to learn @ that age...


----------



## sandgrubber

A few thoughts.

Coyote rollers will not work if your dog can clear the fence without getting purchase at the top. Some ACDs can sail over 4.5'. This pertains to electric fence as well.

See http://www.jefferspet.com/search?utf8=✓&animal[]=&q=electric+fence+supplies to get an idea of the range of stuff available for building electric fence. You say 200' . .. you can get away with putting insulators 30' apart, so you won't need many insulators. I'd say the drill in type used for wood fences would probably work best. Drill holes and then fix the insulators with some sort of mortar. You might find it as easy to just buy a dozen or so wooden poles and run the fence off the wooden poles. Or just buy a pack of step-in posts and build a fence inside the fence. http://www.jefferspet.com/products/geotek-step-in-posts I think a fence within the fence would be best. That way, if the dog gets shocked, it will at least remain in your yard.

If you can set it up so that when the dog tries to jump, it always hits the block wall with its feet, it will be grounded and the system would shock the dog

btw. it's going to be hard to fasten electric fence to block without drilling holes in the block. My guess is you can get the screw in type insulators to work, and cement them in with something like a hard setting caulk or masonry cement. I don't know what the top of your fence is like, but you might be able to heighten the fence by a foot or two by putting step-in posts along the top. 

My dogs, having been shocked once or twice, will not go near the electric fence wire. (I had 13 acres and dogs who were digging under the lower wire and getting into trouble.) They don't seem to take it as punishment. They just seem to decide the fence wire is a VERY VERY BAD thing. I'm not convinced a dog who has been abused would be messed up by it, any more than they would be messed up, say, by a bee sting. p.s. this is a reason to use a conspicuous type of wire . . . .maybe the tape wire they sometimes use for horses.

p.s., how weird can you get . . . semi-automatic weapons can't be banned . . . but electric fence could.


----------



## Kyllobernese

I have an electric fence for my horse and when Kris started putting her feet up on my picket fence around the yard, I put a wire along the top. She only touched it once and does not jump up on the fence anymore. I was more worried about her foot slipping between the pickets and getting trapped than I was her jumping over. Not many dogs go running at a fence and leap over it even if they are capable of doing it, without at first putting their feet up on it so may depend on the dog. I still would not leave a dog loose in your yard when you are at work.
I am in the country but electric fences are sometimes not legal in some places.

My small dogs which are climbers more than jumpers, I put some wire along the top facing into the yard about a foot which might work depending on how the dog is jumping.


----------



## luv mi pets

n electric fence circuit is made on a larger scale. The energizer fence terminal (positive) is connected to the insulated fence wires, and the energizer earth terminal (negative) is connected to galvanized metal stakes driven into the ground.

The same 'circuit completion' (as in the second diagram) is necessary before the animal gets a shock. An animal standing on the ground and touching the electrified wires will complete the circuit like the closed switch in the second diagram above.

Electric fence circuit

- See more at: http://www.gallagherusa.com/electric-fencing/electricfence101.aspx#sthash.KFGXCMiK.dpuf

For example, a bird sitting on the wire will not receive a shock. It is not touching the ground so the circuit is not completed. A person wearing insulated footwear will only receive a small shock because all the current cannot pass through the insulated soles.

Choosing right electric fencer

- See more at: http://www.gallagherusa.com/electric-fencing/electricfence101.aspx#sthash.KFGXCMiK.dpuf


----------



## Kayota

heres an idea... a tie-out. situated far enough from the wall that she cant jump and hang herself, but long enough that she has access to most of the yard. voila, problem solved.


----------



## Brink7070

I may have to do a combination of things until I can be sure she won't jump out. A tie-out may not be a bad idea, in case I can't walk her some mornings and afternoons. Even with an electric fence, I am not confident I can maintain her security when I'm not with her. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Kayota

i really think a tie out is the safest and most humane option. once they age they do break easily but if they are replaced every couple yeard they are pretty safe ime. as long as you make sure theres nothing she can get tangled on it should be fine.


----------

